# How Strong is Hoopa Overall?



## StarBladeChronicles100 (Aug 3, 2016)

Hey everyone! Excuse me for coming out of nowhere with this lol im a brand new member. I just joined this site yesterday but I haven't gotten the chance to get online very much, so Im still learning about everything here. But I hope we'll all get along and that I'll be able to get the hang of things around here so that we can have good discussions! I've heard good things about this forum so I wanted to join and see what it's like for myself. Im also a really good pokemon debater and from the things this forum says about it I really wanted your opinions about some things. But one thing at a time right haha? To start with, what I really want your opinion on is: how strong IS Hoopa really? In any of the Pokemon canons? Some people make him out to be stronger than the Creation Trio while others only leave him in the Weather Trio range at best. Im not sure which one is correct to go by so I would really appreciate it if I could get some answers from some other pokemon debaters. Thanks so much and I'll see you soon!


----------



## Trojan (Aug 4, 2016)

I think Hoopa was really underwhelming... 
I did not really feel that he is that strong... 
Especially with his trash defense, it's almost like he always gets 1-shoted...


----------



## StarBladeChronicles100 (Aug 4, 2016)

Are we talking game mechanic wise or just overall?


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 5, 2016)

pretty sure Unbound solod in that recent movie


----------



## StarBladeChronicles100 (Aug 5, 2016)

Jon Snow said:


> pretty sure Unbound solod in that recent movie


 
It was soloing and was about to win until Barza came in out of nowhere to reseal it with the new Prison Bottle


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 17, 2016)

Lugia was destroying it so much that Hoopa forced it to ragequit.


----------



## StarBladeChronicles100 (Aug 17, 2016)

Xeogran said:


> Lugia was destroying it so much that Hoopa forced it to ragequit.


I think that was just Shadow Hoopa who had no control over its powers that much


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 19, 2016)

The power levels were inconsistent as hell in that movie. I'd prefer not to think about it.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 20, 2017)

Sorry to revive this but I wanted to get involved. I believe Hoopa is probably around the level of the Creation Trio. While the Weather Trio is powerful, the Creation Trio has the ability to warp reality, which would put it at a higher level than them. Hoopa should be around this level, which is very impressive, as it too has the ability to warp reality, though in a different manner.

Gamewise, Hoopa is very strong. While it has poor defense, it can OHKO or 2HKO nearly any pokemon.


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 20, 2017)

Hoopa's true form can be contained in a bottle, the true bodies of Palkia and dialga aren't even contained in the physical universe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 20, 2017)

Obviously the Prison Bottle isn't an ordinary bottle.


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 20, 2017)

It's still just a random spell which is a much weaker force than the laws of physics


----------

